# Why Did You Debadge Your BMW?



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

You debadged your BMW because:

a) it looks better
b) didn't want to be showy
c) wanted to keep the trim secret
d) were embarrased of your car's trim
e) other

Please choose all that apply and also state your model/trim/year.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

a)

I debadged my last two BMWs, and the third will not be any different.
Seeing MB & BMWs running around Europe, mostly without badges, looks classier IMHO.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Not a fan of debadging, but its quite common in Europe. 

Most people wouldn't know a 325 from a 545 so I don't really see the point of it.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Easier to clean without it 

+ 

Looks nicer


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I happen to like the badges that BMW put on there cars...they are classy IMO allot better than some of the American cars....that have there logo badge with colors and then some car name with another color coupled with the color of the car...its like a box of Crayola's..and god help you the dealership puts his name on the back as well...some states do that not much here in CA that I have seen


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

JonM said:


> Easier to clean without it
> 
> +
> 
> Looks nicer


+ 1


----------



## Bioking (Oct 24, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Not a fan of debadging, but its quite common in Europe.
> 
> Most people wouldn't know a 325 from a 545 so I don't really see the point of it.


I just returned from northern Italy. Saw a lot of Bimmers, none debadged.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Bioking said:


> I just returned from northern Italy. Saw a lot of Bimmers, none debadged.


IMO, Italians are more likely to put badges _on_, then take them off... _extra badges_ (shields) are options on Ferraris...

Although I have not traveled in Italy, I also saw numerous debadged Mercedes and BMWs in Germany and Austria...

IMO, debadging is more of a German "stealth" thing, whereas the Italians tend to be more "flamboyant"... :angel:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Debadging doesn't bother me. _Re_badging drives me crazy.

Have a couple of customers who went from a 525i to a 550i and a 745Li to a 760Li with just a quick trip to the parts department


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

philippek said:


> Debadging doesn't bother me. _Re_badging drives me crazy.
> 
> Have a couple of customers who went from a 525i to a 550i and a 745Li to a 760Li with just a quick trip to the parts department


I saw an ///M7 the other day...  I felt very special to have been in its presence... :banghead:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

In Munich a lot of them were debadged.


----------



## khausler (Jul 13, 2004)

Salvator said:


> I saw an ///M7 the other day...  I felt very special to have been in its presence... :banghead:


What I want to know is who do the poseurs who do this think they are fooling? Anyone who knows what an ///M car is will scoff at such an idiot, and the overwhelming majority of people will have no clue what the badge means. Then there are the people like my wife, who has a general understanding from being married to me, who will ask me almost everytime, "Is that really an M530i?"


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

khausler said:


> What I want to know is who do the poseurs who do this think they are fooling?


Perhaps this is a sexist statement, but I'll risk it... IMO, it's usually a guy, who thinks that he can impress a woman... "Yeah, baby... I got an ///M7... it's like "luxury" and "performance" all rolled into one... that's how I like to roll.... now, how 'bout some more of that Courvoisier?" :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JonM said:


> Easier to clean without it
> 
> +
> 
> Looks nicer


:stupid:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't debadged, I think BMW's look fine the way they come. The only reason I like the idea is the cleaning factor... I hate the way dust/dirt builds up around the numbers. 

--J.


----------



## KRS (Apr 4, 2006)

I like to keep 'em guessing. And if they really want to know, they will find out!


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

mullman said:


> a)
> 
> I debadged my last two BMWs, and the third will not be any different.
> Seeing MB & BMWs running around Europe, mostly without badges, looks classier IMHO.


Everyone talks about how in Europe most cars are debadged...yet when I travel to Germany and England (I travel more often than I should, but that is another topic) most of the cars that are debadged are lower models.:dunno: Most M5's, 545i, E55s and so on display their badges proudly...

Question is...how come Ferraris and Porsches are never debadged?


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Question is...how come Ferraris and Porsches are never debadged?[/QUOTE]

I think you may be on to something there:rofl:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

king of trolls said:


> Everyone talks about how in Europe most cars are debadged...yet when I travel to Germany and England (I travel more often than I should, but that is another topic) most of the cars that are debadged are lower models.:dunno: Most M5's, 545i, E55s and so on display their badges proudly...
> 
> Question is...how come Ferraris and Porsches are never debadged?


Agreed... even though I will be cruising around in the lowend of the 5 series


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I debadged because:

1) I think it gives the car a cleaner look.

2) A majority of the cars we saw in Germany were debadged. I wanted to give the car a more European look.

3) Don't have to worry about wax build-up around the numbers.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

A & B. BTW, it took less than 5 mins to badge the car w/o using Goo-gone. I heated the numbers up with the hair trying, put the dental floss behind each and they came off. Some sticky tape was left on the paint, but it easily came off, I peeled it in the same way you take masking tape off - no Goo-gone was needed - perhaps because the car is brand new. Any rate washed and Zaino'd looks awesome. Cheers.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

mdsbuc said:


> It will never really "sleep" with four bad pipes hanging out the back end. But in my opinion it would look better without the badge. The B.S. about those with lower model vehicles wanting to debadge to hide the fact that they don't have the "upper" model is ridiculous. Most people don't know the difference when the badges are on. Those that do, most likely can tell the difference when the badges are off, if they care. For 99% of us who debadge, it's about the look.


Right. Debadging is one thing. Rebadging is another.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Rsavory said:


> I leave my badges on because:
> 
> A. I like my cars stock; and
> 
> B. I am lazy.


:stupid:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

mdsbuc said:


> It will never really "sleep" with four bad pipes hanging out the back end. But in my opinion it would look better without the badge. The B.S. about those with lower model vehicles wanting to debadge to hide the fact that they don't have the "upper" model is ridiculous. Most people don't know the difference when the badges are on. Those that do, most likely can tell the difference when the badges are off, if they care. For 99% of us who debadge, it's about the look.


About the look? You dont care what other people think about what ya drive??
I aint buyin it.
:stickpoke

Why is your sig 3 lines long?
Why not "debadge" yer message board sig?:dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Frank Rizzo said:


> About the look? You dont care what other people think about what ya drive??
> I aint buyin it.
> :stickpoke


Three bimmers without badges, here. Two of the higher models, and the X- which has NO engine designation on the rear.


----------



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting posts. A lot believe in debadging the model/trim badges, but what do you think about also debadging the roundel? I've seen other vehicles of different makes with their car brand badges removed.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> About the look? You dont care what other people think about what ya drive??
> I aint buyin it.
> :stickpoke
> 
> ...


Rizz, You don't have to buy it. That's your prerogative. Hey, it's a good thing I don't have to wax my sig, eh?  Oh, and about whether I care about what other people think, that's minor. It's more about how _I _think it looks. Most people could give a rat's patooty (sp?) about anyone else's car.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

PotatoAddict said:


> Interesting posts. A lot believe in debadging the model/trim badges, but what do you think about also debadging the roundel? I've seen other vehicles of different makes with their car brand badges removed.


The roundel can't be removed - there's a very noticible circular indentation underneath it (along with the holes where the mounting pins go). If it is, it has to be replaced with something else.

Removing ("shaving") the hood roundel has been a popular trend in Germany recently, though you have to fill and paint the indentation or replace the hood entirely to make it work.


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah I was thinking of de badging, but my cars already a year old and im afraid of the faded or (lack thereof) spot there would be

and if i ever try to put it back on, it would never look the same..or maybe fall off

because i do like the cleaner look

and i dont know about where you guys live, but here in south florida, alot of people get the 330ci with the ZHP, and they put M3 badges on it lol


----------



## bmw378 (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with some of the guys here.... I leave my badges on because i like to keep it as stock as possible... matter of taste...


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

De_UnKnOwN_1 said:


> yeah I was thinking of de badging, but my cars already a year old and im afraid of the faded or (lack thereof) spot there would be
> 
> and if i ever try to put it back on, it would never look the same..or maybe fall off
> 
> ...


Just one year? I debadged mine after four and a half and there was no noticible fading.

Then again, I do believe my car was built when BMW still used oil-based paints...


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

PotatoAddict said:


> Interesting posts. A lot believe in debadging the model/trim badges, but what do you think about also debadging the roundel? I've seen other vehicles of different makes with their car brand badges removed.


I've seen several Porsche Cayenne cars (spelling?) debadged, especially when I lived in Germany last year. It looks weird to me. Even though I always debadge my cars. I don't see the point in having the engine size on the car like 330, 325, Ci, I Cic....whatever. Even worse would be a stupid named car like Oragamy, Pintomeister, Barraduda.........what ever....

If I had a Cayenne I would remove the Cayenne and any numbers but I would leave the Porshce badge. Just me.

I never considered removing the roundel. Nor would I re movethe audi loops or the benz tri star.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

*Debadging acceptable... re-badging not.*

I agree with most responses here. I like the look of a debadged car. When I bought my (used) 528i it was already debadged. I left it that way because its easier to clean and looks a lot better I think. I don't lie about what it is though. If somone asks me I tell them.

What gets me is when people re-badge their cars to something higher. Like a 530 to an M5. It really irks me. I saw this today and started a thread. And oddly enough it was a girl that was driving the car... some reverse psycology there. Make the guy think the car is something its not... wonder what that says about her?


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

Wingboot said:


> I've seen several Porsche Cayenne cars (spelling?) debadged, especially when I lived in Germany last year. It looks weird to me. Even though I always debadge my cars. I don't see the point in having the engine size on the car like 330, 325, Ci, I Cic....whatever. Even worse would be a stupid named car like Oragamy, Pintomeister, Barraduda.........what ever....
> 
> If I had a Cayenne I would remove the Cayenne and any numbers but I would leave the Porshce badge. Just me.
> 
> I never considered removing the roundel. Nor would I re movethe audi loops or the benz tri star.


Porsche lets you choose your badge as a factory option. E.g. you could order a Cayman S with either "Cayman S" or "Porsche". I think you can actually choose a "badge delete" option but I'm not sure.

I'll bet BMW doesn't do it because of the M models. A *lot* of people buy M cars for the badge alone, and if there wasn't such a distinction the perceived market value might drop.


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

mimic said:


> I agree with most responses here. I like the look of a debadged car. When I bought my (used) 528i it was already debadged. I left it that way because its easier to clean and looks a lot better I think. I don't lie about what it is though. If somone asks me I tell them.
> 
> What gets me is when people re-badge their cars to something higher. Like a 530 to an M5. It really irks me. I saw this today and started a thread. And oddly enough it was a girl that was driving the car... some reverse psycology there. Make the guy think the car is something its not... wonder what that says about her?


She's probably driving her boyfriend's car.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Well she was beating the **** out of the car. Peeling out, or attempting to, from every stop light. Over-reving the engine between shifts. I felt sorry for it. And there was some guy in the passenger seat.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

A very interesting statistic to find out, although I doubt we could obtain it accurately and easily, is what models are being debadged by people. If we found that 1% of M3's were debadged, 2% of 330's were being debadged and about 7% of 325's were being debadged then it would lend credibility to some of the later choices in your original question. It might show that people debadge lower-trimmed models more often then higher ones :dunno: Just an observation that is completely subjective - I have seen numerous 325's debadged but have never seen a debadged M3. I'm sure they are out there but I've just never seen one.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Ordering a BMW without a badge is common in Europe, but debadging (which means the badge is actually removed after it was on) is not common.


Thanks for the info and clarification. I'll alert the media.











Jspira said:


> Actually, no. You probably meant to say that the badge delete option is common in Europe.


Amazing......your abilities.

Euro's love their cars de-badged and they come standard *with* badges. Since you're getting technical here, I think it's safe to say that de-badging *is *common in Europe. The end result is still the same.


----------



## 1996Silvr318ti (May 15, 2006)

will never debadge my TI, too proud to be an owner of the few


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

HGilmore said:


> Thanks for the info and clarification. I'll alert the media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is obviously too technical for you (as is posting here, please try posting without extraneous URLs such as you did), but Jspira's post was quite clear and correct. A car can only be debadged if a badge were on the vehicle in the first place. Even if the car would come standard ex works with a badge, if the badge delete option is ordered, the car was not debadged.

Therefore, the fact that no one would call Europeans "Euro's" (you don't need a possessive case here - ask your high school English teacher) notwithstanding (the Euro is a currency, not a people), debadging is not common, badge deleting is common in some counties in Europe, not all.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

DavidNY said:


> Well, this is obviously too technical for you (as is posting here, please try posting without extraneous URLs such as you did), but Jspira's post was quite clear and correct. A car can only be debadged if a badge were on the vehicle in the first place. Even if the car would come standard ex works with a badge, if the badge delete option is ordered, the car was not debadged.
> 
> Therefore, the fact that no one would call Europeans "Euro's" (you don't need a possessive case here - ask your high school English teacher) notwithstanding (the Euro is a currency, not a people), debadging is not common, badge deleting is common in some counties in Europe, not all.


I think his point is that it is not about semantics, which you have now taken to an even higher level. It's about why you prefer your car not to have the badge. Now, with your post, it's not just semantics, but also grammar, spelling, word usage, blah, blah, blah. We should all go to grammarfest.com.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

HGilmore said:


> Thanks for the info and clarification. I'll alert the media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh, what's your problem?  Why the personal attacks? I think Jspira knows a bit more about this than....probably...anyone else on this forum....


----------



## vegastrashed (Nov 3, 2004)

PotatoAddict said:


> You debadged your BMW because:
> 
> a) it looks better
> b) didn't want to be showy
> ...


A, B, and C. I was actually coerced into debadging by the body shop that put my M-tech kit on. They convinced me that it would look better w/o the badge and that I should also lower my car. After an incidence with a sloped driveway I decided against lowering my car. 

I've also had a few runs with some folks that wonder what I have under my hood. Naturally, I won them. 

ps, I have 2005 BMW 545i.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

jiio said:


> A, B, and C. I was actually coerced into debadging by the body shop that put my M-tech kit on. They convinced me that it would look better w/o the badge and that I should also lower my car. After an incidence with a sloped driveway I decided against lowering my car.
> 
> I've also had a few runs with some folks that wonder what I have under my hood. Naturally, I won them.
> ps, I have 2005 BMW 545i.


I stole this pic from your gallery, and I have to say that it makes a very good case for "debadging." A very nice looking car. :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

mdsbuc said:


> I stole this pic from you gallery, and I have to say that it makes a very good case for "debadging." A very nice looking car. :thumbup:


Love the wheels too. They look very similar to the ones on my 330i.


----------



## vegastrashed (Nov 3, 2004)

mdsbuc and jetstream23,
Thanks for the compliment! And, jetstream23 I like your rims too  

One more thing, for those that are closely inspecting my left rear tire, yes they were on backwards!  Tireshop that put on my tires apparently don't know how to read the sidewalls. Thanks to the astute bmw enthusiasts for having pointed that out to me. :thumbup:


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow..three page discussion about badges and *nobody* could post the most famous dialog about badges ever...:rofl: 

(From the movie)
"Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges!" 

(From the book)
"Badges, to god-damned hell with badges! We have no badges. In fact, we don't need badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges, you god-damned cabron and ching' tu madre! Come out there from that ****-hole of yours. I have to speak to you."

:lmao:


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

roadwarrior687 said:


> Wow..three page discussion about badges and *nobody* could post the most famous dialog about badges ever...:rofl:
> 
> (From the movie)
> "Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: I love it... we don't need no stinking badges.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

DavidNY said:


> Well, this is obviously too technical for you (as is posting here, please try posting without extraneous URLs such as you did), but Jspira's post was quite clear and correct. A car can only be debadged if a badge were on the vehicle in the first place. Even if the car would come standard ex works with a badge, if the badge delete option is ordered, the car was not debadged.
> 
> Therefore, the fact that no one would call Europeans "Euro's" (you don't need a possessive case here - ask your high school English teacher) notwithstanding (the Euro is a currency, not a people), debadging is not common, badge deleting is common in some counties in Europe, not all.


:blah::blah::blah: You can spin this anyway you want. The end result is still the same.

Your reply is very amusing and expected, based on some of your previous posts. I travel, have friends and work in Europe several months of each year. Europeans refer to themselves as Euro's. In fact...the words "We Euro's" are used in conversations on a regular basis, by my friends from the UK and other countries. Lets try not to dramatize the issue and make something out of nothing, due to ignorance.

I'll alert the media too, that you have spoken and laid down the law re: extraneous URL's.


----------



## lex89 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 99 black 528i and after reading this thread I think I'm going to debadge it. I am worried about fading though. The M5 badge should cover up most of the paint, but what about the rest?





J/K!
But I really do want to debadge. Is this not smart? I really don't want the paint to have a 528i imprint in it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> I stole this pic from your gallery, and I have to say that it makes a very good case for "debadging." A very nice looking car. :thumbup:


Here are some photoshops I did for a friend trying to persuade him to debadge his 330. An interesting note to those who think only the lower models debadge:
This is the most expensive E90 you can buy. He debadged because he thought the rear looks more balanced without it. I agree.
















































Two330's- no badges and no photoshop:








And, the final product, debadged and detailed:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> I have seen numerous 325's debadged but have never seen a debadged M3. I'm sure they are out there but I've just never seen one.


Here's one (mine).

I do it because it's nice and clean, like a shaved... nevermind. I would have done the same on my previous car (e46 325ci) but didn't because of the ass-umption that I did it to hide it's "lower-end" status.


----------



## ATLBMW (Jun 6, 2006)

looks better without badges... think I will debadge mine...


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to trade my M badge for "AMG" BADGES

its always ding dongs in the 325ci with the debadged and some M rims :yawn:


----------



## KRS (Apr 4, 2006)

BAD///M5 said:


> Can u say sleeper?????thinkin bout it myself


I think your license plate would blow your sleeper status.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I had been thinking about this and after reading this thread and seeing some of the pics, I decided to debadge my touring today. Kept getting the wash mitt hung up in the badge when washing. Anyway here's some pics.


----------



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

TeeZee said:


> I had been thinking about this and after reading this thread and seeing some of the pics, I decided to debadge my touring today. Kept getting the wash mitt hung up in the badge when washing. Anyway here's some pics.


I like it. :thumbup: But what does that GB sticker mean anyway? Can't you debadge that, too?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Great Britain I would think...


----------



## janathegerman (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to debadge my car because
a) I'm originally from Germany and over there, most cars (BMWs) are debadged and so I would like to make it more German.
b) It looks cooler and cleaner
c) It's an older model so it doesn't really matter that it's a 740iL, all that matters is that it's an attractive BMW.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

I find debadging pathetic. For the most part, only x23, x25 and x28 get debadged.

I've never seen or heard of debadged M5, 540, or 545.

Pathetic, very pathetic, but it's your car. Do whatever makes you feel good sans bigger engine.


----------



## HPLouis (Feb 15, 2007)

I debadged my car and everyone, even a tech at the dealership thought it was a 525. It even had all the mods listed in my sig. I put the badge back on and left it alone.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

I prefer the debadged look. It's easier to clean too.

That said, when I get an //M I will definitely rebadge it. M3 to 318i or an M5 to a 520i.


----------



## valbauer (Jan 30, 2010)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> I find debadging pathetic. For the most part, only x23, x25 and x28 get debadged.
> 
> I've never seen or heard of debadged M5, 540, or 545.
> 
> Pathetic, very pathetic, but it's your car. Do whatever makes you feel good sans bigger engine.


Funny, all of my cars are debadged. That includes me M3s and my GT3.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

I debadged mine beacuse i have no chrome on my car and it looked really out of place on my car. But i am proud of having a 325 im not one of those people that go o yea its a bigger car than what it really is.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine fell off because my car is 20 years old.


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

for the people who debaged their cars, did you take off the BMW logo too? 
It should make the car a little easier to clean.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Ryan... said:


> Mine fell off because my car is 20 years old.


mine too 'cept mine is 25 :eeps:
gives it that sleek modern look - also on my emblems, where there was blue- is now shiny metal!
:rofl:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

thethethe said:


> for the people who debaged their cars,* did you take off the BMW logo too? *It should make the car a little easier to clean.


That would require body work to fill in the gap left by removing the badge. Taking the numbers off requires no body work whatsoever..


----------



## valbauer (Jan 30, 2010)

thethethe said:


> for the people who debaged their cars, did you take off the BMW logo too?
> It should make the car a little easier to clean.


No thats a lot of work


----------

